# what Are Riser Blocks For A Band Saw



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I have never owned a band saw but am doing my research. I keep reading about the riser blocks and am wondering what they are and what they do? I can't learn if I'm afrand to ask questions, so I am asking even if I am showing my ignorance.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jerry .
Riser blocks fit between the upper & lower frame of the bandsaw on the left side when standing in front ready to cut. The benifit of raising the upper section up with a riser block give you more room to cut taller material. Here is a video from youtube that will explain what it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPTAyBmyn0A


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Jerry.

Never be afraid to ask any question. this does not show ignorance but a desire to learn...


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

It's all about resawing. While occasionally you might have to cut a 6"+ tall piece on your bandsaw otherwise, it really plays into how wide of a piece you can cut in two.

This would be essential in bookmatching a piece for a wide project, or making your own veneer.

Riser blocks are available on C-Frame bandsaws (1st example below) and run between $50 and $120. These come with the metal block, and longer blade, post bolt and guards. Riser blocks are not used with the second example, what you get is what you get.



















You can see the actual block here: Jet and Delta Band Saw Riser Blocks - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As stated the riser block allows you to resaw wider boards as well as turn logs into lumber. That being said all bandsaws are not equal and even with a riser block most 14" saws are under powered. I just went through buying ad selling several saws thinking they would work. The first was a Delta and the second was a Ridgid. I purchased a riser block and longer blade but found it a waste of money. I just bought a Rikon Deluxe 10-325 at Wood Craft (on sale for $800) and couldn't be happier with it. It will cut wood up to 13" thick, has a 5 year warranty and a 1 1/2 hp motor. Check it out on Youtube.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I see you have already gotten answers. You can also make riser blocks, rather than buying, probably a search will explain how. 
Rather than just ask questions tho, try to find the answer on your own. This will have a number of benefits. You will run across things that interest you, possibly not even connected with what you're searching for. You will find what you're interested in. Less people will think you're ignorant. :laugh: And, if you don't find what you're looking for, say you can't find it, and ask. Remember, google is your friend. I for one will go the extra step to try and help someone who I think has tried to help himself first; otherwise I rather feel like someone is trying to get me to do their homework for them. But don't be afraid to ask if you can't find the answer on your own.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

JOAT said:


> I see you have already gotten answers. You can also make riser blocks, rather than buying, probably a search will explain how.
> Rather than just ask questions tho, try to find the answer on your own. This will have a number of benefits. You will run across things that interest you, possibly not even connected with what you're searching for. You will find what you're interested in. Less people will think you're ignorant. :laugh: And, if you don't find what you're looking for, say you can't find it, and ask. Remember, google is your friend. I for one will go the extra step to try and help someone who I think has tried to help himself first; otherwise I rather feel like someone is trying to get me to do their homework for them. But don't be afraid to ask if you can't find the answer on your own.


Oh, just ask. A lot of times hours or days can be saved by getting the meat of the issue from someone who knows, rather than filtering thru the vast minutia of worthless info on the net, plus people here will MOSTLY explain it in a way that makes sense, rather than in "technical terms". Then, after getting answers that are understandable, if you choose to search you may find that much of what you now read makes a lot more sense, since you grasp enough new knowledge to interpret what you read. I didn't think you were ignorant, and neither do most of the other posters in this forum. Shoot sometimes I ask questions I already know the answers to, just to see if the others have a different or better way of doing something.


----------

